# Jabber - trasferimento file non funziona?

## matthew_s

Salve forum,

utilizzo da poco Jabber, ma non riesco a far funzionare il trasferimento dei files.

Ho installato vari client ma nessuno ha funzionato da questo punto di vista.

Uso kde e istintivamente ho installato kopete, poi ho provato empathy e pidgin ma niente da fare.

Il contatto con cui provavo usava empathy...

----------

## k01

già controllato eventuali porte da aprire nel firewall?

----------

## matthew_s

non tutti i client fanno specificare la porta, il alcuni c'è il server proxy da specificare

Ho provato a cercare un po su internet ma non si trovano molte informazioni, ho trovato una lista di server, a seconda del server a quanto ho capito si hanno o meno dei servizi

http://www.jabberes.org/servers/

Non ho capito bene pero' su bisogna registrarsi sul server specifico per utilizzarli

Se ce qualcuno più pratico di me  :Rolling Eyes: , jabber viene molto pubblicizzato per la sicurezza e la libertà , protocollo open etc etc, ma molte cose variano da client e client , e non ce una documentazione chiara e precisa   :Exclamation: 

----------

## k01

secondo quanto scritto qua: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers XMPP per il trasferimento file utilizza la porta 8010 TCP

----------

